# Pensioners living in Cyprus



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

What happens to pensioners of a certain age if they require assistance to live in later years as one has in U.K. and Denmark. My husband is 68 and intellectually fine, but after a stroke four years ago, he relies on me for practical things, due to cognitive problems and Afasi (unable to speak properly) would he get assistance if something happened to me. Or when you just become so old you require help of some sort, (not financial) just the day to day living.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> What happens to pensioners of a certain age if they require assistance to live in later years as one has in U.K. and Denmark. My husband is 68 and intellectually fine, but after a stroke four years ago, he relies on me for practical things, due to cognitive problems and Afasi (unable to speak properly) would he get assistance if something happened to me. Or when you just become so old you require help of some sort, (not financial) just the day to day living.


There isn't the same level of care for the aged or infirm here as cypriots tend to still be much more family oriented and take care of their own old folks. There are some old peoples homes but most residents will be Cypriots and the chances are most of the staff won't speak much English. Also those who can afford it will have live in carers for their older family members, such as Philipinas. There
is a long way to go before cyprus will have the sort of care system for the elderly that other EU countries have.

Veronica


----------

